# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  مشکل در JOIN و قتی که کلید خارجی null است

## mehdi4467

سلام مجدد
من در مورد جوین زدن یک ویو در دیتا بیس ساختم و  به جدول یوزر سه بار جوین زدم  و دو جوین دیگر هم روی جداول دیگر که لازم بود.
این جوین زدن ها درست بود و ویو هم درست کارکرد. منتها موضوعی که اینجا وجود داره اینه که یکی از این سه ID  یوزری که در این جدول قرار می دهم و ID مشتری الزامی نمی باشد و می تواند null  باشد. حالا زمانی که این مقادیر null هستند در اجرای این ویو ایراد گرفته می شود.  ممنون می شوم راهنمایی کنید.


CREATE VIEW ReadAllActivities AS
SELECT 
a.MyActivityID,
a.Subject,
a.CreatorID,
a.OwnerID,
a.UserID,
a.CustomerID,
a.ActivityTypeID,
a.Status,
a.StartDate,
a.DueDate,
a.FinishDate,
a.Priority,
a.Description,
u.UserName AS CreatorName,
m.UserName AS OwnerName,
n.UserName AS UserName,
t.Name     AS ActivityTypeName,
c.CustomerName AS CustomerName
FROM dbo.MyActivities AS a
JOIN dbo.AppUsers AS u on a.CreatorID = u.Id
JOIN dbo.AppUsers AS m on a.OwnerID = m.Id
JOIN dbo.AppUsers AS n on a.UserID = n.Id
JOIN dbo.ActivityTypes as t on a.ActivityTypeID = t.ActivityTypeID
JOIN dbo.Customers as c on a.CustomerID = c.CustomerID

----------


## fakhravari

is null بزارید

----------


## mehdi4467

> is null بزارید



ببخشید متوجه نشدم کجا باید بزارم؟

----------


## fakhravari

اها خب ببنید اگر خارجی Null که باید left join  بزنید

----------

